# iPod, mp3 users....



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gimme the first song on your gizmo that starts with the word ALL.

mine is:


All along the Watchtower!


What the heck feeling goofy today!!! (everyday if I must be honest)


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

All My Lovin'!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

All Alone - The Hundreds and Thousands


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

All Alone - Gorillaz (off Demon Days)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

All you need is love


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Abilene, by Po' Girl.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

All day and all of the night - The Kinks. 

Don't think I realized I had that ripped down from CD...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine is "All along the watchtower" as well but since it's been mentioned the next one I have is "All right now"


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Abilene, by Po' Girl.


Err...ahhh...comprehension fail?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

D'Oh! Stupid brain. Didn't read the original post correctly. I thought it was 'song starting with A'.

Anyway:

All He Wants (is my Blood), Sons of Perdition



bagpipe said:


> Abilene, by Po' Girl.





iaresee said:


> Err...ahhh...comprehension fail?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

What is it with songs that start with 'All' ? I just checked iTunes and I have 35 songs that start with 'All'. Heres a snapshot of all my songs that start with 'All' ?


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

TROUBLE "All Is Forgiven"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

All About My Girl - Doug Riley and Bill Payne - 2b3 The Toronto Sessions

This off an album done by six or so hammond b3 players - two on each track.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> What is it with songs that start with 'All' ? I just checked iTunes and I have 35 songs that start with 'All'. Heres a snapshot of all my songs that start with 'All' ?


That's my point really, now check songs beginning with Bad.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

All along by The Offspring

I don't think I've ever actually listened to it. :/


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

All The Pretty Girls by fun. from their 2009 album Aim and Ignite.

Probably my favorite new band of the last few years. Amazing tune, check it out!

YouTube - fun. - "All The Pretty Girls" [music video]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

All Apologies-Nirvana
Only three songs that start with all on my ipod
All Night Thing-Temple Of The Dog
All Tore Up-Tragically Hip
Thats All


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All Creatures Of Our God And King


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> That's my point really, now check songs beginning with Bad.


I have more of those than I expected: 8. But 4 are different versions of the U2 song.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All Your Time - Blue Peter


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hah - got one I haven't seen yet (Canadian content, too)

Platinum Blonde - All Fall Down


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> That's my point really, now check songs beginning with Bad.


That one is Bad Times by the Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All Your Time - Blue Peter


Nice! that's what I love about Goofy threads I get reminded about stuff I had totally forgotten about!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

"All Alone on Christmas"

taking the cheesy Xmas song out of the mix - "all Along the WAtchtower like so many others


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> What is it with songs that start with 'All' ? I just checked iTunes and I have 35 songs that start with 'All'. Heres a snapshot of all my songs that start with 'All' ?


I've got 60! I was gonna to a screenshot too, but I can't fit them all on one screen  BUT, I can listed to 4 uninterrupted hours of songs that start with "All!"

As for Bad - I've only got 16

I _do_ have an embarrassing number of songs that start with "baby," though...20!!!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

On the iPhone: 

All Used Up - Sloan.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> All About My Girl - Doug Riley and Bill Payne - 2b3 The Toronto Sessions
> 
> This off an album done by six or so hammond b3 players - two on each track.




sweet stuff


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess I'm a weirdo. No songs that begin with "All" and only "Bad Day" by the Barenaked Ladies under "Bad"


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow "bad" is a good one! Every song is killer, but AC/DC "Bad Boy Boogie" is first in the list.
Honourable mentions go to:
THIN LIZZY "Bad Reputation"
THE VIBRATORS "Bad Time"
TKO "Bad Sister"
THE BOYS "Bad Day"
ANNIHILATION TIME "Bad Luck"
...all awesome tracks!


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

All Aboard, Muddy Waters from the album Muddy and the Wolf.

Bad Brains, Ramones


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

(I've seen) All Good People...Yes


----------

